# prom photo contest ideas



## ryyback (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey all,

I need your suggestions.
I am doing a prom photo contest for 2010 with the winner getting a free photo shoot and a free dinner at one of the better restaurants in town.
My question is-how do I pick a winner, meaning what do I make the students do to win the prize?
There is only going to be one winner for a group of four.
Let me know your ideas please-I'm kinda stumped.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 12, 2009)

So the only theme is prom?

What caliber are the photographers? 

You could make different categories of things to judge on and then assign points on a 1-10 scale, then add up the points.


- representation of a prom
- technical photo quality
- originality / artistic merit

You can assign a scale of 1-20 if you want more weight on one category, or even only give multiples of 2... 

I hope this helps


----------



## ryyback (Nov 12, 2009)

Well the Theme is Prom yes.
But we need to get people to do something in order to win the prize.
That's where we are a little baffled.
Prom is for Ma/June 2010, we need a 'hook' for this contest-they have to ........ to win this prize.


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 12, 2009)

does it have to be any harder then "who can have the most creative and best prom photos"? only couples, has to be the day or night of prom.


----------



## ryyback (Nov 12, 2009)

I think I will go with an online submit for this one.
Describe why you think you deserve to win this, etc.
I think that will work good. Not a hole lot of options really when you look at it, other than put names in a hat and draw from that.
Thanks for the help-


----------

